# Aal Angeln in Holland



## Panafax1 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich hab von einem Bekannten gehört das es ab 2013 einen zusätzlichen VissPass für das Aal Angeln in Holland geben soll so wie für die 3. Rute oder den Nachtvisspass  hat von euch jemand schon was von so einem Visspass gehört ?

Panafax


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Soweit ich weiß ist der Aal in Holland unter Schutz gestellt, soll auch schon drastische Strafen gegeben haben.

Edit: Gibt wohl einen Zusatz zum Angeln mit 3 Ruten und einen fürs Nachtangeln. Infos gibt es hier: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## HSV1887 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Für den Aal gilt in Holland definitiv ein komplettes Entnahmeverbot. 
Das gilt am Meer genau wie in Binnengewässern.


----------



## zorra (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Panafax1 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich hab von einem Bekannten gehört das es ab 2013 einen zusätzlichen VissPass für das Aal Angeln in Holland geben soll so wie für die 3. Rute oder den Nachtvisspass hat von euch jemand schon was von so einem Visspass gehört ?
> 
> Panafax


 ...Falsch....richtig ist das an vielen Gewässern das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben wird...für Karpfenanglern werden 3Ruten erlaubt...aber für jede Povince ist es anders also genau Informieren sonst wirds richtig teuer...ich nix verstehen und wusste nicht gibt es in NL nicht mehr.
gr.zorra


----------



## Panafax1 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

den VissPass für die 3. Rute und den Nachtvisspass besitzt ich schon nur soll es ab März 2013 den Aal Visspass geben der dir dann erlauben soll wieder gezielt auf Aal zu Angeln der Preis soll um die 25€ liegen 

So wie mir erklärt wurde geht es wohl darum das sich viele Angler drüber geärgert haben das die Berufsfischer weiter auf Aaal Fischen dürfen nur der normale Angler halt nicht Ich hab zwar bis jetzt das ganze Netz auf den Kopf gestellt aber aber keine ein einzige Info gefunden

Jörg


----------



## The_Pitbull (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Ich Angel zwar auch gerne auf Aal aber ich hoffe es bleibt Verboten.Und das wünsche ich mir auch für Deutschland.Und damit meine ich dann alle Glasaalfischer usw.Damit unsere Enkel auch nochmal ein Aal sehen dürfen.LG Pitti


----------



## zanderzone (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Ich kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen! Das Verbot ist ja auch noch nicht sehr alt. Und Holländer halten eingentlich an Verboten lange fest.
Ich hoffe es bleibt so wie es ist!


----------



## Zanderprofie (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Hallo!Zander sollten die Holländer auch mal etwas mehr schützen.Man darf 2 pro Tag mitnehmen,habe Leute gesehen die in der Woche 2-3 mal losgehen und bei jedem Ansitz 2 oder mehr mitnehmen.Da frage ich mich ,ob die nicht rechnen können.Habe das über mehrere Monate beobachtet.Die machen so ganz schnell den Bestand kaputt!lg


----------



## yukonjack (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Ich Angel zwar auch gerne auf Aal aber ich hoffe es bleibt Verboten.Und das wünsche ich mir auch für Deutschland......
> was soll denn dieser Blödsinn? Solange Aale von Berufsfischern mit Netzen und Aale mit Reusen gefangen werden, Glasaale wie Pommes gefressen werden und Aale in Wasserkraftwerken gehäckselt werden will ich auch meine Aale fangen.


----------



## zorra (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Panafax1 schrieb:


> den VissPass für die 3. Rute und den Nachtvisspass besitzt ich schon nur soll es ab März 2013 den Aal Visspass geben der dir dann erlauben soll wieder gezielt auf Aal zu Angeln der Preis soll um die 25€ liegen
> 
> So wie mir erklärt wurde geht es wohl darum das sich viele Angler drüber geärgert haben das die Berufsfischer weiter auf Aaal Fischen dürfen nur der normale Angler halt nicht Ich hab zwar bis jetzt das ganze Netz auf den Kopf gestellt aber aber keine ein einzige Info gefunden
> 
> Jörg


Blödsinn was sie dir erzählen...die Berufsfischer dürfen aus 95% der Gewässer den Aal weder fangen noch in den Handel bringen...das sind die Bestimmungen des Minesterium für Landbau und Visserrij....da kann der SVN nicht einfach eine Erlaubniss raus geben was sie auch nicht tun...also Vorsicht!!!
gr.zorra


----------



## zorra (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hallo!Zander sollten die Holländer auch mal etwas mehr schützen.Man darf 2 pro Tag mitnehmen,habe Leute gesehen die in der Woche 2-3 mal losgehen und bei jedem Ansitz 2 oder mehr mitnehmen.Da frage ich mich ,ob die nicht rechnen können.Habe das über mehrere Monate beobachtet.Die machen so ganz schnell den Bestand kaputt!lg


...BOA oder Polizei anrufen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderprofie (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



yukonjack schrieb:


> The_Pitbull schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich Angel zwar auch gerne auf Aal aber ich hoffe es bleibt Verboten.Und das wünsche ich mir auch für Deutschland......
> ...


----------



## The_Pitbull (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Einige sind anscheinend unbelehrbar aber egal steh zu meiner Meinung.Und irgendwo müssen wir ja mal Anfangen.Und Außerdem bezog sich das ja auch auf alle.Das das nicht passieren wird ist mir klar.Aber ich würde zu gern nochmal die Zeit erleben wo ich 2std am Wasser sitze und dann einpacken muß,weil ich genug gefangen habe.Das hatte ich vor 10jahren mal erleben dürfen mit 8 dicken schleiern ab 60cm.Sowas durfte ich leider nie wieder erleben.Aber ich würde auch gerne mein Beitrag leisten das solche Zeiten nochmal zurück kommen#hLG Pitti


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



zorra schrieb:


> ...BOA oder Polizei anrufen.
> gr.zorra



Genau so sieht´s aus! Da bringt es nichts sich hier im Forum auszuheulen, weil man wochenlang beobachtet wie gegen Regeln und Gesetze verstoßen wird.|rolleyes
Gruss ROY


----------



## Stacheljäger (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Hi,

man kann sich den Mund fusselich lawern oder nicht, wenn in Holland nicht gravierende Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, wird da nie was passieren. Egal ob es nun das Ansitzen auf Aale ist, oder die entnahme von Zandern. Von Anglern  die hin und wieder einen Fisch entnehmen, geht der Bestand nicht Kaputt. Man sollte sich überlegen, eine Angelprüfung für Holland einzuführen, dann würden 70% der schwarzen Schaafe rausfallen, und die Bestände würden sich von alleine normalisieren, so meine Meinung.....

Gruß Stacheljäger


----------



## zorra (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Wir sind dort nur Gast und nehmen es so hin wie die Holländer es vorschreiben in ihren Fischreigesetzen fertig da gibts für uns keine Diskusion...die Holländer können auch ohne Schein angeln dat Ding braucht kein Mensch...die dortigen Problem müssen die Holländer lösen und nicht wir.
gr.zorra


----------



## antonio (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> man kann sich den Mund fusselich lawern oder nicht, wenn in Holland nicht gravierende Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, wird da nie was passieren. Egal ob es nun das Ansitzen auf Aale ist, oder die entnahme von Zandern. Von Anglern  die hin und wieder einen Fisch entnehmen, geht der Bestand nicht Kaputt. Man sollte sich überlegen, eine Angelprüfung für Holland einzuführen, dann würden 70% der schwarzen Schaafe rausfallen,
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Stacheljäger (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Mahlzeit,

@ Zorra: wenn dat ding kein mensch braucht, kann ich ja in deutschland demnächst ohne jagtschein durch den wald laufen und die rehe abknallen, so wies mir in den kram passt.

gruß stacheljäger


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> @ Zorra: wenn dat ding kein mensch braucht, kann ich ja in deutschland demnächst ohne jagtschein durch den wald laufen und die rehe abknallen, so wies mir in den kram passt.
> 
> gruß stacheljäger



Wenn Leute tatsächlich so etwas machen: 


Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Man  darf 2 pro Tag mitnehmen,habe Leute gesehen die in der Woche 2-3 mal  losgehen und bei jedem Ansitz 2 oder *mehr* mitnehmen.



Hilft auch eine Prüfung nicht. Wer die Vorschriften mit Vorsatz bricht, bricht die Vorschriften auch, wenn er vorher eine Prüfung abgelegt hat.
Würde bei Jäger genauso zutreffen. Das einzige Problem ist, mann kan ein Reh halt nicht in einer Plastiktüte verstecken. Die Gefahr beim Wildern erwischt zu werden steigt halt mit der Größe der Beute.


----------



## Zanderprofie (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Genau so sieht´s aus! Da bringt es nichts sich hier im Forum auszuheulen, weil man wochenlang beobachtet wie gegen Regeln und Gesetze verstoßen wird.|rolleyes
> Gruss ROY


 Ausheulen?Wo wird denn gegen ein Gesetz verstossen?Die nehmen 2 Zander mit am Tag.Nur das Problem ist 2-3 mal die Woche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hallo!Zander sollten die Holländer auch mal etwas mehr schützen.Man darf 2 pro Tag mitnehmen,habe Leute gesehen die in der Woche 2-3 mal losgehen und bei jedem Ansitz 2 _*oder mehr mitnehmen*_.Da frage ich mich ,ob die nicht rechnen können.Habe das über mehrere Monate beobachtet.Die machen so ganz schnell den Bestand kaputt!lg


Ja ausheulen! :c


----------



## Stacheljäger (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Mahlzeit,

@Roy Digerhund: Bevor man hier nur parolen ins Bords schmeisst "ja heulen" sollte man vielleicht mal konkrete lösungen auf den Tisch bringen.

Gruß Stacheljäger


----------



## zorra (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Ausheulen?Wo wird denn gegen ein Gesetz verstossen?Die nehmen 2 Zander mit am Tag.Nur das Problem ist 2-3 mal die Woche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


......da wären wir wieder beim Jäger gibt es wenig Wild egal welche sorte wird die Jagd solang ausgsetzt bis es wieder vorhanden ist..das erzähl mal einem D-Angler...die kriegen nichtmal ein Kunstköderverbot in der Schonzeit hin..in NRW...so sind die Deutschen die in NL-angeln noch gut bedient mit den Beständen.
gr.zorra


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



zorra schrieb:


> ........das erzähl mal einem D-Angler...die kriegen nichtmal ein Kunstköderverbot in der Schonzeit hin..in NRW...so sind die Deutschen die in NL-angeln noch gut bedient mit den Beständen.
> gr.zorra



Glaubst Du im Ernst, das jemand, der in der Schonzeit gezielt z.B. Zander mit Kunstköder befischt, diese dann nicht mit (Tau)Würmer z.B. am Drop Shot System nachstellt?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> @Roy Digerhund: Bevor man hier nur parolen ins Bords schmeisst "ja  heulen" sollte man vielleicht mal konkrete lösungen auf den Tisch  bringen.
> 
> Gruß Stacheljäger


Wenn du magst, kann ich gerne nochmal für dich das Zitat von zorra wiederholen:
"...BOA oder Polizei anrufen."
dann habe ich darauf gepostet:
"Genau so sieht´s aus! Da bringt es nichts sich hier im Forum  auszuheulen, weil man wochenlang beobachtet wie gegen Regeln und Gesetze  verstoßen wird."

Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?
Und wo ist die Parole?|rolleyes
Ich gucke nicht dabei zu, wenn solche Leute andauernd mehr Fisch mitnehmen, als sie dürfen und einen Raubbau an den Beständen vornehmen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Zanderprofie (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Hi,nochmal für die hier mit ne etwas längeren Leitungie Leute nehmen 2 Zander pro Person mit.Laut Vispas darf man das auch und deshalb ist es kein Regelverstoss.Nur die Leute sitzen da 2-3 mal die Woche und ........Groschen gefallen?lg


----------



## zorra (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hi,nochmal für die hier mit ne etwas längeren Leitungie Leute nehmen 2 Zander pro Person mit.Laut Vispas darf man das auch und deshalb ist es kein Regelverstoss.Nur die Leute sitzen da 2-3 mal die Woche und ........Groschen gefallen?lg


...natürlich verstehe ich was du meinst...es gibt Angler die nix und niemals was verstehen und dann die Deutschen die sich den Holländern anpassen weil die Bestände im Keller sind und alle Zander zurücksetzen...es geht hier um die Bestände und nicht um C&R....aber räubern tun se alle da spielt die Nationalität keine Rolle.
gr.zorra


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hi,nochmal für die hier mit ne etwas längeren Leitungie Leute nehmen 2 Zander pro Person mit.Laut Vispas darf man das auch und deshalb ist es kein Regelverstoss.Nur die Leute sitzen da 2-3 mal die Woche und ........Groschen gefallen?lg



Ich habe sehr gut verstanden, was du gemeint hast. Geschrieben hast du aber etwas anderes. Verstehst du denn dein eigenes Posting? "oder mehr"
Nichts für Ungut, aber zieh dich nicht an Sachen hoch, wenn du sie nicht entsprechend formulierst.
Ab 3 Zander ist es nicht mehr legal. Und dann würde ich reagieren. Wenn sich die Leute an die Bestimmungen halten hat man numal keine Möglichkeit daran etwas zu ändern.
Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, dass das nicht in Ordnung ist. Nur ändern kann man daran nichts. #h Das können nur die zuständigen Behörden in NL.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Panafax1 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Da wir ja jetzt hier vom Thema komplett weg sind hab ich was neues nach einer Kontrolle am wasser hab ich mich mit den Leuten ein bisschen unterhalten also es wir ab 2013 mitte März einen Visspass für das Aal Angeln geben dieser ist aber begrenzt pro Provinz also wer einen haben möchte sollte es früh genug bei seinem verein anmelden über die kosten konnten mir die beiden Beamten aber keine auskunft geben 

Panafax


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aal Angeln in Holland*

Dann wollen wa mal hoffen das das nicht passiert.LG Pitti


----------

